# Rollen-Antrieb eines Rohres - Hexerei im Spiel ?



## bits'bytes (15 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
also wir haben uns kaputt gemessen - es hilft nix, wir kommen nicht auf die Lösung warum sich die Situation so verhält wie ich es gleich beschreibe. Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon so was erlebt und kann einen Tipp geben ?

Wie im Bild dargestellt, versuchen wir ein größeres Rohr genau auf Position zu drehen. Wir verwenden dazu gegenläufige Antriebsrollen, welche genau parallel von der PLC angesteuert werden (LTI Servo-Regler).

Wenn wir die Messfahrt bis zum Rollenantrieb nachkontrollieren, ist alles suppi. D.h. die Rollen arbeiten genau symetrisch und zeigen nach z.B. 10 Umdrehungen genau die erwartete Zielposition an (z.B. Markierung an der Rolle). Das Problem: Das Rohr welches auf den Rollen liegt, fährt immer zu WEIT. Bei 360 Grad hat es physikalisch z.B. schon 363 Grad zurückgelegt.... Wie gesagt, wir verstehen das einfach nicht mehr... Natürlich ist das Rohr auch "Ei"-förmig, deshalb auch 2 Antriebe damit wenn der Rohrschwerpunkt auf einer Seite zu wirken beginnt das Getriebespiel nicht eine Rutschfahrt ergibt.

Wir haben noch kein Wegmesssystem am Rohr installiert um zu sehen wie/wo sich der zusätzliche Weg ergibt.

Hat vielleicht schon mal jemand so was erlebt bei so einem Rohr-Antrieb ?

Für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## chrigu (15 Dezember 2012)

Ich vermute dass der Umfang vom Rohr nicht genau deiner Annahme entspricht. Hast du den Umfang schon mal nachgemessen? (Antriebsrohre und und das Angetriebene Rohr?)


----------



## zotos (15 Dezember 2012)

Der Umfang wird schon definiert sein. Ich denke das hier ein Schlupf ins Spiel kommt. Wenn das anzutreibende Rohr eine Ellipse oder ein Ei ist dann dreht es sich je nach dem wo es steht unterschiedlich schnell und dann kommt die Massenträgheit und die Schwerkraft mit in Boot und zack rutscht es durch.

Hast Du schon verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten ausprobiert? Wann wird die Abweichung denn größer? Sind die Rohre alle gleich Eiförmig oder gibt es da welche die stärker bzw. schwächer deformiert sind?


Eine Möglichkeit das ganze zu umgehen wäre den Weg des Rohrs zu erfassen. Eine Rolle mit Drehgeber die den Weg erfasst.


----------



## chrigu (15 Dezember 2012)

Das mit Schlupf war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber das es ja immer zuweit dreht, müsste das Angetriebene Rohr die Antreibenden "Überholen". Daher die Frage nach dem Umfang. Der Umfang von einem Ei ist nicht genau gleich wie von einem Kreis. Und wenn der Umfang anhand des Durchmessers gerechnet wird, kann es zu abweichungen kommen. 

Vom Durchmesser gehe ich aus, da es so im Bild definiert ist. Nun ist die Frage welcher Durchmesser bei einem Eierförmigen Rohr genommen wird!

Ich denke auch dass die Wegerfassung vom Rohr eine Sinnvolle Lösung wäre


----------



## bits'bytes (15 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
also, wir messen den Durchmesser mit einem Circo-Meter (schreibt man das überhaupt so ?). Das ist jedenfalls ein Massband dass man anlegt als ob man den Umfang messen würde. An der Skala (ähnlich wie eine Schiebelehre, mit einem vergrößerten 1/10 Lineal, betrachtet man die Strichüberdeckung) kann man den Durchmesser auf 1/10 mm genau ablesen. 

Den Durchmesser müssen mir um 8 - 10 mm (!!!) korregieren um eine gradgenaue Positionierung zu erreichen. Und ja, Schlupf ist es nicht, da das Rohr immer zu weit dreht.

Irgendwie sieht es aus als ob das Rohr kontinuierlich einfach schneller dreht als es eigentlich angetrieben wird. Ruckeln oder ähnliches bemerkt man nicht. Das Rohr wiegt ca. 3 Tonnen (12 m).


----------



## hardwarekiller (15 Dezember 2012)

Ich geh mal davon aus dass die Winkelposition des Rohres ueber die Umfangstrecke die zurueckzulegen ist berechnet wird.

Wenn jetzt wie beschrieben das Rohr nicht exakt rund ist, sondern etwas eifoermig, hat es bei gewissen Punkten einen kleineren Radius, dementsprechend wird mit der selben zurueckgelegten Wegstrecke, mehr winkel "gefahren" als bei groesserem Radius.

Positionieren laesst sich sowas nur wenn die Unfoermigkeit rechnerisch kompensiert wird (dazu muss aber Winkelabhaengig bekannt sein), oder man misst den Winkel direkt am zu drehendem Rohr....


----------



## bits'bytes (15 Dezember 2012)

Dieser Ansatz hört sich interessant an.... aber sollte sich das nicht irgendwo anders am Rohr wieder ausgleichen, wo der Radius dann eben größer ist ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich könnte mir vorstellen (wenn du ja schon von einem nicht runden Rohr ausgehst) dass dein mittlerer Durchmesser (vielleicht sogar bedingt durch das Oval) gar nicht deiner Annahme entspricht. Um das allerdings feststellen zu können müßtest du am Umfang einen Referenzpunkt haben und dann den Umfang von Refenz zu Refernz messen (können).

Ich kenne die Problematik (zumindestens ein bißchen) von den Innenringen unserer Lager. Dort haben wir so ein ähnliches Problem ... (und auch noch nicht sinnvoll gelösst).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Tigerente1974 (15 Dezember 2012)

"Merkwürdig" erscheint ja, dass das Rohr immer zu weit fährt. Ich sehe  da auch nur 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder stimmt eine der Durchmesserangaben  nicht, oder das Rohr rutscht auf den Rollen. Ggf. könnte man in festen  Abständen an den antreibenden Rollen und am Rohr mehrere Markierungen  anbringen, die normalerweise während der Drehbewegung genau aufeinander  passen. Je nachdem wie stark das "Ei" ist, könnte man damit erkennen, ob  das Rohr an manchen Stellen rutscht und voreilt.

Was die Fahrstrecke angeht, habe ich es so verstanden, dass ihr nicht mit dem Durchmesser arbeitet, sondern mit dem gemessenen Umfang als Sollweg für 1 Umdrehung des Rohres. Damit würden dann auch Überlegungen entfallen, die den Durchmesser des Rohres einbeziehen.


----------



## tnt369 (15 Dezember 2012)

Wenn das Rohr nicht exakt rund ist sind die beiden synchron angetriebenen Rollen auch ein Problem.
Da durch unterschiedliche Rundung des Rohres der Weg zwischen den Antriebsrollen sich verändert
entsteht eine Verschiebung, d.h. eine der Rollen bekommt Schlupf zum Rohr. Das wir d vermutlich die
sein auf der weniger Gewicht lastet.
Besteht die Möglichkeit nur mit einer Rolle anzutreiben und die andere im "Leerlauf" mitlaufen zu lassen?

Ich denke das ist wie bei einer starren Antriebsachse, da "radieren" auch die Reifen bei Kurvenfahrt.
Sollte das bei euch der Effekt sein, dann sollten die Rollen über ein Differential mit nur einem Antrieb
angetrieben werden.


----------



## bits'bytes (15 Dezember 2012)

Wir haben schon mal ein Getriebe ausgebaut - d.h die Rolle mit nur einem Antrieb gedreht. Waren wir auch daneben (obwohl ich mir sicher war das das die Lösung wäre  aber das könnte dann natürlich sein dass das Rohr schneller dreht wenn der Rohrschwerpunkt enstprechend verschoben ist (also antreibt) und nicht langsamer wenn der Rollenschwerpunkt zusäzliche Last bedeutet. Das könnte eine Erklärung sein warum es bei einem Antrieb nicht funktioniert.

Bei zwei Antrieben wäre eine Erklärung wie oben erwähnt dass im Prinzip jede Rolle bei 'ihrem' aktuellen Durchmesser verschieden schnell antreibt und dadurch das Rohr im Prinzip irgendwie nach vorne geschoben wird. Das ganze müsste man einfach mal mit einem Encoder am Rohr angebracht messen.... (Oder markierungen, wie oben angedeutet).

Danke mal an alle für die Ideen und Informationen... 

bg
bb


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2012)

Es gibt Motion-Sensoren von verschiedenen Herstellern. Die arbeiten nach dem selben Prinzip wie eine optische Maus. Damit kannst du das Problem vielleicht einfacher lösen als mit einem Encoder.
Den Encoder musst du auch wieder mech. mit dem Rohr koppeln (Reibrad oder ähnliches) und da kann wieder das Problem mit der Unrundheit zuschalgen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## zako (15 Dezember 2012)

Es werden zwei "Antriebe" eingesetzt. Habt Ihr je einen Motor mit Motorgeber und jeweils einen Umrichter? Werden diese Antriebe in "Winkelgleichlauf" betrieben?

Oder werden an einem Umrichter zwei Motoren angeschlossen? Falls ja, mit welcher Betriebsart wird geregelt? Vectorregelung geberlos / mit Geber, einfache U/f- Kennlinie, U/f mit Schlupfkompensation? (sorry, dass ich hier die "SIEMENS"- Begriffe verwende).  
Sind es gleiche Motoren? Ist die Last auf beide Motoren 100% gleich?  Das Problem mit einem Umrichter wäre, dass sich eine unterschiedliche lastabhängige Drehzahl  in den jeweiligen Motoren ergeben würde.

Werden normale Asynchronmotoren eingesetzt, Reluktanzmotoren bzw. welche mit "Synchronläufer" (z.B. Motoren, die zunächst  asychnron loslaufen  sich dann synchron fangen - Einsatz z.B. in der Textilindustrie, wo es auch auf einen Gleichlauf ankommt und dieser mit eiinfacher U/f- Kennlinie realisiert werden).

Das wäre mal ein Ansatz, wenn es nicht an der Mechanik legen sollte.


----------



## bits'bytes (15 Dezember 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt Motion-Sensoren von verschiedenen Herstellern. Die arbeiten nach dem selben Prinzip wie eine optische Maus. Damit kannst du das Problem vielleicht einfacher lösen als mit einem Encoder.
> Den Encoder musst du auch wieder mech. mit dem Rohr koppeln (Reibrad oder ähnliches) und da kann wieder das Problem mit der Unrundheit zuschalgen.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


Bekomme beim Googlen wildes Durcheinander - hättest du da eventuell ein konkretes Produkt ? Ich würde mir gerne mal ansehen wie das funktioniert und was da überwacht wird.



> zakoEs werden zwei "Antriebe" eingesetzt. Habt Ihr je einen Motor mit Motorgeber und jeweils einen Umrichter? Werden diese Antriebe in "Winkelgleichlauf" betrieben?
> 
> Oder werden an einem Umrichter zwei Motoren angeschlossen? Falls ja, mit welcher Betriebsart wird geregelt? Vectorregelung geberlos / mit Geber, einfache U/f- Kennlinie, U/f mit Schlupfkompensation? (sorry, dass ich hier die "SIEMENS"- Begriffe verwende).
> Sind es gleiche Motoren? Ist die Last auf beide Motoren 100% gleich?  Das Problem mit einem Umrichter wäre, dass sich eine unterschiedliche lastabhängige Drehzahl  in den jeweiligen Motoren ergeben würde.
> ...




Wir verwenden 2 Regler. Jeder hat seinen Motor und seine Rückführung usw. Die Motoren laufen gegenläufig. Beide Motoren gleichzeitig beobachten kann ich mit dem Drive-Manager (LTI Servos) nicht, aber man kann schon sehen dass über eine Periode von ca. 40 Sekunden der Motorstrom von z.B 0,5 A auf 0,1 A runtergeht und dann wieder rauf (wahrscheinlich das Ei).

Die Regler fahren im Position-Mode, d.h. sie fahren eine Zielposition an. Die SPS sorgt dafür dass beide Regler identische Parameter (Beschleunigungs- Bremsrampe, Geschwindigkeiten usw. ) haben. Und sie bekommen die Positionierbefehle so "gleichzeitig" wie möglich. Die Beobachtung der Motor-Bewegungen sind eigentlich sehr zufriedenstellend. Die angezeigte Position der Motoren wird auf Gleichheit überprüft und es gibt von dieser Überprüfung eigentlich keine Alarme....
​


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2012)

bits'bytes schrieb:


> Bekomme beim Googlen wildes Durcheinander - hättest du da eventuell ein konkretes Produkt ? Ich würde mir gerne mal ansehen wie das funktioniert und was da überwacht wird.



Schau mal hier
http://www.di-soric.com/de/Bewegungssensoren-19983,1342.html?pdb_kategorie=1511 

Übrigends würd ich hier gekoppelte Antriebe (winkelsynchron) nehmen.
Gleiche Paramter und gleicher Start sind - meines Erachtens - hier nicht ausreichend.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Baschankun (17 Dezember 2012)

hallo bits'btyes,
noch einmal eine Frage zum Verhalten: 
Was passiert bei doppeltem/halbem Weg? Was passiert, wenn man die Geschwindigkeit, Beschleunigungs- und Bremsrampen ändert?
Wie verhält sich der Fehler dann?
Positioniert die Maschine immer in die gleiche Richtung (Getriebespiel (eher unwahrscheinlich),...)?
viel Erfolg,
Baschankun


----------



## bits'bytes (17 Dezember 2012)

Baschankun schrieb:


> hallo bits'btyes,
> noch einmal eine Frage zum Verhalten:
> Was passiert bei doppeltem/halbem Weg? Was passiert, wenn man die Geschwindigkeit, Beschleunigungs- und Bremsrampen ändert?
> Wie verhält sich der Fehler dann?
> ...



Hallo, Geschwindigkeit hat keinen Einfluss (oder besser gesagt: auch wenn man langsam dreht, entsteht der Fehler). Der Fehler wächst stetig mit, sprich : bei einer Rohrumdrehung z.B. 3 Grad, bei 2 Umdrehungen 6 Grad usw... Wegfahren oder Bremsen kann man somit als Ursache ausschließen. 

Das Rohr muss immer in die selbe Richtung drehen. Wie oben erwähnt wurde glaube ich das Problem entsteht Aufgrund der Tatsache dass die synchronen Antriebsrollen auf verschiedene Durchmesser wirken ...

bg
bb


----------



## zako (18 Dezember 2012)

mach doch mal einen Parametervergleich der beiden Antriebsdatensätze - nicht dass doch irgendwo ein Getriebefaktor, Spindelsteigung (Umfang) falsch eingetragen ist, oder eine Spindelsteigungskorrektor / Temperaturdriftkompensation auf  einen aktiviert ist, oder ähnliches.
Was passiert, wenn man die Motoren vertauscht an den Umrichtern anschliesst? Bleibt der Fehler auf der gleichen Seite - dann muss es etwas in der Mechanik sein (z.B. das Getriebe).


----------



## bits'bytes (18 Dezember 2012)

zako schrieb:


> mach doch mal einen Parametervergleich der beiden Antriebsdatensätze - nicht dass doch irgendwo ein Getriebefaktor, Spindelsteigung (Umfang) falsch eingetragen ist, oder eine Spindelsteigungskorrektor / Temperaturdriftkompensation auf  einen aktiviert ist, oder ähnliches.
> Was passiert, wenn man die Motoren vertauscht an den Umrichtern anschliesst? Bleibt der Fehler auf der gleichen Seite - dann muss es etwas in der Mechanik sein (z.B. das Getriebe).



Hallo ,

es gibt nur eine Datei welche in beiden Servos eingespielt wird/wurde.

Motoren tauschen - wäre interessant das Ergebnis zu sehen....

bg
bb


----------



## Uwe Schröder (18 Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

Vielleicht ist das eine Lösung, wenn auch nicht gerade billig:
http://www.astech.de/german/position_d.html

mfg Uwe


----------



## winnman (18 Dezember 2012)

Ich vermute, dass einfach der Umfang nicht stimmt.

Vielleicht kannst du ja bei neuem Rohr eine Marke Anbringen und einfach eine Umdrehung als Referenzfahrt machen, dann solltest du für das Rohr doch auf brauchbare Ergebnisse kommen (wenn noch genauer notwendig, dann führst du halt 10 Runden  )


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
den Ansatz von Winman kann ich nur unterstreichen wegen :


bits'bytes schrieb:


> Der Fehler wächst stetig mit, sprich : bei einer Rohrumdrehung z.B. 3 Grad, bei 2 Umdrehungen 6 Grad usw... Wegfahren oder Bremsen kann man somit als Ursache ausschließen.


Du mußt den Umfang wirklich mal MESSEN - und das mit etwas, was nicht selber dreht sondern von dem Rohr gedreht wird ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bits'bytes (19 Dezember 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Du mußt den Umfang wirklich mal MESSEN - und das mit etwas, was nicht selber dreht sondern von dem Rohr gedreht wird ...



Also, 

wie schon erwähnt messen wir den Durchmesser richtig. Die durchzuführende Durchmesser-Korrektur beträgt Faktor X = 2-3 %. Das ist sehr viel.

Das Rohr wird durch die beiden Rollen anscheinend um einen Faktor X schneller angetrieben als durch die Ansteuerung ausgegeben wird. Das ist schon definitiv. Die Rollen-Position und Geschwindigkeit passt, das Rohr nicht.

Jedes Rohr hat auch "seinen" Faktor. D.h man muss am Anfang mal eine Messfahrt machen. Dies wird über einen digitalen Eingang unterstützt um Messungenauigkeiten so gut wie möglich zu eliminieren.


bg
bb


----------



## M-Ott (19 Dezember 2012)

Habt Ihr den gefahrenen Weg der Rollen schonmal mit einem Messrad (oder irgendwas) überprüft?
Vielleicht gibt's ja irgendwo Rundungsfehler, das kann sich schnell aufsummieren, da ist (nicht ganz) 1% schnell erreicht.


----------



## ducati (19 Dezember 2012)

so, dumme Frage: evtl. Innen/Aussendurchmesser verwechselt?

Ansonsten wie sieht die Oberfläche aus, wirklich glatt oder uneben, evtl verschmutzt (Sand/Späne?), das summiert sich auch schnell auf. Da könnnte der Unterschied vielleicht herkommen...

Gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Dezember 2012)

bits'bytes schrieb:


> wie schon erwähnt messen wir den Durchmesser richtig. Die durchzuführende Durchmesser-Korrektur beträgt Faktor X = 2-3 %. Das ist sehr viel.
> 
> Das Rohr wird durch die beiden Rollen anscheinend um einen Faktor X schneller angetrieben als durch die Ansteuerung ausgegeben wird. Das ist schon definitiv. Die Rollen-Position und Geschwindigkeit passt, das Rohr nicht.



Hallo,
es tut mir leid ... aber das habe ich komplett nicht verstanden ... vor Allem den Teil mit "wie schon erwähnt messen wir den Durchmesser richtig".
Ich würde mich hier um eine verständliche Erklärung freuen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## chrigu (19 Dezember 2012)

Wie LL schon geschrieben hat, geht es nicht darum den Durchmesser richtig zu messen, sondern den "Umfang" von der Rolle!
Mich würde es auch interessieren wie ihr den Durchmesser richtig messt, wenn das Rohr "Eiförmig" ist. Je nach dem wo gemessen wir entspricht das einem anderen Umfang


----------



## bits'bytes (19 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
in Beitrag #5 beschreibe ich wie wir den Durchmesser berechnen. 

Der Umfang wird (indirekt) extrem genau gemessen (mit vergrößerter 1/10 mm Skala), ablesen vom Messband tun wir aber den Durchmesser. Der wird automatisch umgerechnet und am Messband angezeigt. Der gilt natürlich nur für ein ideales Rohr. Trotzdem: der Durchmesser entspricht ja direkt dem Umfang und der wird ja während der Positionierung zurückgelegt. Insofern sehe ich kein Problem.

Ich habe für mich akzeptiert dass die Gewichtsverhältnisse, die Eiform, ev. die Oberfläche und was weiß ich noch dazu beitragen dass das Rohr am Ende der Fahrt eine falsche Position hat - und zwar zu weit gedreht ist. Im Prinzip auch egal - das kann man sowieso nicht ändern. Auch muss man sagen dass dadurch die Geschwindigkeit zu hoch ist !!

Ich denke in Beitrag #6 steht die Erklärung für dieses Verhalten und hoffe die Unklarheit mit der Durchmesser-Messung beseitigt zu haben ?? Wir machen jetzt eine Messfahrt um den Faktor X zu bestimmen, die Wiederholgenauigkeit für dieses Rohr ist dann gegeben. Für ein neues Rohr muss der Faktor X wieder bestimmt werden....


bg
bb


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 Dezember 2012)

Man könnte auch mal ein optimal gestaltetes Referenzrohr auf die Rollen legen, um zu überprüfen ob die Positionierung generell funktioniert.
Optimal wäre dann:
- so kurz wie möglich um ein kippeln zu verhindern
- kreisrund
- Oberfläche mit guter Haftreibung, zur Not eine Gummierung aufbringen


----------



## bike (19 Dezember 2012)

Wenn der Wert der zu groß wird immer 3° ist, dann ist das seltsam.
Wie Thomas_v2.1 schon schrieb, habt ihr eine echte Referenz?

Das ganze klingt nach Mechanik.

Was ist wenn das Rohr durch die eigene Masse sich schneller dreht und einen Schlupf aufbaut? 
Schlupf kann sowohl positiv als auch negativ sein.

Wenn der "Fehler" reproduzierbar ist, dann kann man es finden


bike


----------



## Fanta-Er (19 Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube, es ist viel einfacher und unlösbarer . Bei den Gewichten und Größen die du beschreibst, geben einfach die Aufbauten, Rollen oder Rohr ein wenig nach. Die Anlage, Rohre und Rollen sind mit Sicherheit nicht aus Titan sondern sind (wenn auch in geringen Umfang) flexibel. Der interessanteste Punkt wäre die Reproduzierbarkeit. Sind es pro Umdrehung IMMER XGrad? Verhält es sich bei allen Rohren gleich (Gewicht/Länge)? Wird irgendwo Matterial gestaucht oder abgetragen? Haben die Getriebe der Servos Spiel? Sollten die Werte Reproduzierbar sein, wäre die einfachste Möglichkeit, eine Rohr/Alterungs Offset. Nicht schön, aber wirksam. Meistens arbeiten wir leider nicht im Labor und einen Tod muss man sterben. Wie schon mehrfach beschrieben könnte eine direkte Abtastung am Rohr (ohne Belastung also Optisch oder mit Laufrad) eine Verbesserung bringen. Aber nur solange bis Abnutzung,Alter oder Obflächenänderung ins Spiel kommt.
Alternativ, das Rohr ja in ein Dreibackenfuter spannen und mit einem Servo drehen. Dürfte aber den Rahmen sprengen.

Fanta


----------



## bits'bytes (19 Dezember 2012)

Fanta-Er schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es ist viel einfacher und unlösbarer :wink:.



Hi,
bin ganz bei dir....

Wie schon erwähnt hat jedes Rohr seinen Faktor X mit dem es dann zufriedenstellend genau Positioniert. 

Ich habe trotzdem versucht das zu verstehen und auch Beitrag #6 zu verstehen. Dazu habe ich eine kleine Skizze erstellt und dabei wird es dann glaube ich auch klarer.




Das Rohr dreht gegen den Uhrzeiger Sinn. Dort wo der Radius kleiner ist (2-tes Bild links, 4-tes Bild rechts) wird das Rohr schneller angetrieben. Dort ist aber immer auch der Masse-Schwerpunkt des Rohres wenn die Skizzen ungefähr richtig sind. Also rutscht das Rohr auf der Seite wo es langsamer getrieben würde (da es dort leichter ist). D. h. das Rohr dreht insgesamt schneller als man vermuten würde 

Es ist jetzt auch gar nicht die Aufgabe eine Erklärung zu finden sondern sicherzustellen dass 360 Grad so genau wie möglich 360 Grad darstellen . Dazu machen wir eben eine Lernfahrt, allerdings nicht mit Markierungen usw. (wäre viel zu ungenau) sondern mit Schalter und Positionsabtastung im 10 ms Bereich (es kommt auf jedes 1/10 Grad an!!).

Voi-La. Wie vorher schon geschrieben: irgend einen Tod muss man sterben!

bg
bb


----------



## lilli (19 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ihr glaubt doch hoffentlich nicht mehr an Hexen. 

Die Erklärung für dieses Phänomen mit dm Rohr ist ganz einfach.
Bei Röhren mit einer gewissen Masse kommt Einsteins Relativitätstheorie ins Spiel.
Keine Angst das wird jetzt einfacher als man vermuten würde.

In dem vorliegenden Fall liegt die Kosmologische_Konstante genau bei 3°.

Ziehe bei der Sollposition einfach 3° ab und es gibt eine Punktlandung!

Liebe Grüße
 Lilli


----------



## bits'bytes (19 Dezember 2012)

lilli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ihr glaubt doch hoffentlich nicht mehr an Hexen.
> 
> ...


He he, dort ist aber direkt auch ein Link zur "Dunklen Energie" - womit wir wieder bei den Hexen wären !!!! oh je, oh je.....


----------

